
Ask HN: Privacy Focused TV? - rileytg
Is there a TV with some reasonable level of privacy? I can’t find a single one at my local costco that doesn’t have some kind of “smarts”. I just want it to, you know, display video and play audio.
======
loons2
First hit on wm search: [https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-50-Class-4K-Ultra-
HD-2160...](https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-50-Class-4K-Ultra-HD-2160P-LED-
TV-U515CV-U/44829924)

Is smart: N

    
    
      We have that size in that brand, but an older 1080p model.

------
new_guy
Just get a regular 'dumb' one.

